# Wednesday 06 December Sydney



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm working on Wed (holidays coming up in 2 weeks) otherwise I would be in for sure.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Where and what time Ken? May well try and make it.

JT


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

I saw you a couple of weeks ago off Bluefish point (I was in the yellow scrambler)

Went yesterday morning same spot for 90 minutes and stacks of Kings to report.. Landed four but all around the 50cm mark :? ... I saw a few biggies in the mix all on the surface chasing soft plastic heaps of fun...Get out there before all the boats do...  Might try to get out there again wednesday if possible


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

peter Beck said:


> Went yesterday morning same spot for 90 minutes and stacks of Kings to report.. Landed four but all around the 50cm mark :? ... I saw a few biggies in the mix all on the surface chasing soft plastic heaps of fun...


Welcome to the forum Peter and a bit of fun for an hour and a half.

Note you are in Allambie Heights, nice part of Sydney I have a sister living up there on the hill


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Work and my conscience means I couldn't make it this morning Ken (I must learn to get my prioritise right :? ) Be sure to tell us how you went.

JT


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

Ken, I was out in the harbour too...(outside was too bumpy) from 6 till 8am launched from manly trolled soft plastics in north harbour but only small chopper tailor around. On the way home I was hammered by what I thought might have been a good king but turned out to be a 60cm *****.. fun but not what the doctor ordered...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

At least you fellas were out there. Welcome to the forum Peter. A nap after the peddle Ken?....very civilised! 

JT


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes always keen to try somewhere new, especially if it involves the possibility of Kings..Will see if I have the necessary points for a leave pass for this Saturday morning...


----------

